# Mayonnaise as Thermal Compound?



## SK-1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone ever tried it for any length of time?





http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-October-2011/1396/5


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 20, 2011)

SK-1 said:


> Anyone ever tried it for any length of time?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111019/Capture1430.jpg
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-October-2011/1396/5
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111019/Capture1431.jpg



I haven't tried it. I wonder how it would smell.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2011)

Mayo? I prefer Ranch, but unfortunately computer components never taste very good no matter what toppings I try.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

How long would it last? 

Probably have to replace it often I take it?


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 20, 2011)

would work... anything oil based, or remotely liquid works... the question is - for how long?


----------



## Steevo (Oct 20, 2011)

AC5 thinned with mineral oil actually has the best interface, but after a short while the oil runs out, and it starts to suck. Same for mayo, the oil will eventually separate from the eggs and seasonings and you will be lift with salmonella surprise.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 20, 2011)

someone try some semen?


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2011)

Mayo = eggs + vegetable oil. So the egg will slowly cook, and the oil will just drip down into your socket. Good idea!


----------



## n-ster (Oct 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> someone try some semen?



Doesn't work, they all decide to gather around one core


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> someone try some semen?



My processor said she wasn't on the pill, so I keep my semen away from her.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 20, 2011)

toothpaste does pretty well too,haha.

no plaque on the cpu either!!


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2011)

gotta keep that hardware minty fresh for the next WCG competition


----------



## n-ster (Oct 20, 2011)

Chocolate creates heat


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 20, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Chocolate creates heat



Just doesn't conduct it well... actually on second thought, lets go with that... chocolate makes heat!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 20, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> someone try some semen?



Thank GOD I wasnt the only one that thought that...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 20, 2011)

AFAIK the only (tested) non-thermal compound that works just as effectively is Dielectric Silicone.


----------



## D4S4 (Oct 20, 2011)

mayonaise ffs. 

it would be easier to simply solder the cpu to the heatsink than keep reapplying it... has anyone ever actually managed to do that?


----------



## n-ster (Oct 20, 2011)

D4S4 said:


> mayonaise ffs.
> 
> it would be easier to simply solder the cpu to the heatsink than keep reapplying it... has anyone ever actually managed to do that?



Yes, I thought of this when I read the OP the 1st time. I don't think it would be very practical though xD


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah i remember one of my friend use tooth paste to replace thermal paste


----------

